# Gaggia Classic Water Reservoir



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

So I have taken delivery of my new Gaggia Classic and I start filler it up with water. After a 1/2 litre the reservoir swings forward and popping out the drip tray. Following the instructions I remove and re-insert the reservoir. I do this by moving it to the back of the machine and pushing it up till it clips into place. However it only seems to catch at the front so when any water is added to swings forward piviting at the front (just above where the max marker is). I'm I missing the obvious? I can't seem to get the reservoir to catch at the back. Are there any feet or shims that are meant to go under the resevoir or is there a special technique to put the reservoir in place?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

This guy on Youtube has taken a video of the same problem: 



 (I just need an answer to how to secure the water tank properly),

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

on the video the water tank is catching on the case. just push it down then back

mark


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Mark, So is it normal the tank to be sitting on the bottom of the case rather than elevated?


----------

